# Additional rear wing problem



## djsanton97 (Sep 12, 2021)

Hey,

I have recently bought myself an Audi TT MK3(2015) and it came with an additional rear wing(see photo).
My problem is that whenever I go fast enough, the original wing will automatically lift up thus lifting the additional wing to a very much vertical position. Is there any way to disable the original wing from lifting up automatically? Thanks in advance!


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

I can see that would grate. Half a job by whoever fitted it, they should be ashamed as should whoever sold it to you like that.

Search is your friend. I looked for "disable spoiler" and the first answer is this: https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... r#p9514317
Needs VCDS or OBD11 though.

Answers in ease to do:
1. Close it again with dash switch each time it opens. Not very satisfactory.
2. Unplug the spoiler motor (not sure where it is) but that brings up alarms on the dash. So again not very satisfactory.
3. Not sure if it's possible to use VCDS or OBD11 to set opening speed to say 200mph, shouldn't trouble you too much after that.
4. Use the settings in the bit and byte thread (referenced above) to code out the variable spolier usng VCDS. On a very cursory look there seem to be different methods for different age cars.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Short out the motor with resister equivalent to the impedance of the motor.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I would go for the movable wing deactivation (trough OBD11 or VCDS), effective and simple


----------



## djsanton97 (Sep 12, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> I would go for the movable wing deactivation (trough OBD11 or VCDS), effective and simple


So it seems that this is the best option as long as I can get my hands on an OBD11. 
My concern is that I've heard I might end up doing something else at the same time since I'm not a pro using OBD(and even if my friend is a car mechanic). Anything I should know about using OBD11 before I deactivate the the movable wing?


----------



## 6andy69 (Jun 7, 2010)

I had the same problem with mine a few months ago when I had the car plugged into VCDS the spoiler disable option wasn't there.

I took the car to Vastec in Warwick they managed to turn it off, been fine since.

If your local I would recommend going to that garage great service


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I changed the coding with VCDS, then the spoiler stopped working automatically, it extends/retracts only if I push the button in the cabin


----------



## djsanton97 (Sep 12, 2021)

6andy69 said:


> I had the same problem with mine a few months ago when I had the car plugged into VCDS the spoiler disable option wasn't there.
> 
> I took the car to Vastec in Warwick they managed to turn it off, been fine since.
> 
> If your local I would recommend going to that garage great service


Thanks for the info. Sadly I'm located in Helsinki, Finland. I just jumped on here because this seems like the most clear forum for all possible mods and issues. Thanks tho!


----------



## djsanton97 (Sep 12, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> I changed the coding with VCDS, then the spoiler stopped working automatically, it extends/retracts only if I push the button in the cabin


Okey good to know, this is exactly the final result I want. Any chance you remember the code/bit that you selected with VCDS to do this?


----------



## 6andy69 (Jun 7, 2010)

This might work


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

look for this coding and change to active, then spoiler will retract or lift-up only if you press the button





djsanton97 said:


> Okey good to know, this is exactly the final result I want. Any chance you remember the code/bit that you selected with VCDS to do this?


----------

